# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  ایجا یک میل سرور مثل gmail با php

## azim.zarei68

سلام اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه من دارم یه سایت طراحی میکنم که سرویس میل ارائه میده مثل gmail برای فرستادن ایمیل مشکل ندارم  چون php تابع mail داره که با سه پارامتر به راحتی میشه ایمیل فرستاد 
برای دریافت ایمیل مشکل دارم  چون نمی دونم چطوری دریافت داشته باشم و بقیه میل سرور ها چطوری ایمیل های سایت منو تشخیص بدن کمکم کنید لطفاmer30

----------


## dogi65

سلام 
بخش userguide -emailclass از سایت codeigniter رو با دقت بخونید به جوابتون می رسید

http://codeigniter.com/user_guide/libraries/email.html

----------

